# Mr Morris



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi
Anyone knows how I can find a good lawyer in egypt. The important issue is to find an honest lawyer who can help me with a property(land) problem. Someone who speaks english would be a bonus. I live in upper egypt so a local professional would be great -HELP|


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

check the list of lawyers given on the UK/USA embassy website 

Maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Maiden.....there are so many people posing as 'good honest lawyers' In Egypt that read a law book or did a week in law school and call themselves lawyers....
Don't go on anyone's 'personal recommendation'...definitely look on the Embassy websites!


----------



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Maiden.
I did use a lawyer from the embassy approved list and that is how I was fleeced. Thank you for your suggestion.
Morris


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

In this case it is probably best to find someone who lives there and you can trust to help you with general information and who can recommend a lawyer. An expat who knows the do and don'ts of Egypt. There's a Luxor specific forum that you might find helpful if that is where your property is. I'm a bit confused by now and not sure if I can post the forum address but it is easy to find with a google search. Best of luck.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope you contacted the embassy and told them you were fleeced and the specifics of why so that they will take the lawyer off the approved list. 

If there's going to be any progress here each individual must do their part to stop thievery, whether it is legal or otherwise.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok my friend uses a lawyer in Zamalek. I also know that they were the lawyers used when a big international firm took the government to court and won trouble is I can't think of the name, let me email my friend and ask him.. but I do know they are megga bucks. 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shalakany Law Office - Home


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
if you want to know if they are lawyers - ask to see their lawyers card with their photo on it.
They cn only have one of these if they have actually studied law.
I am ot saying that they won't fleece you but it is something to look for.
Photocopy it - at elast if you do have troubles - find a friend who speaks arabic and go to the law society and maybe they might be able to help.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> I hope you contacted the embassy and told them you were fleeced and the specifics of why so that they will take the lawyer off the approved list.
> 
> If there's going to be any progress here each individual must do their part to stop thievery, whether it is legal or otherwise.


The list of lawyers the Embassy provide are listed as being English speaking...nothing more nothing less ...they do not guarantee that they are honest.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> The list of lawyers the Embassy provide are listed as being English speaking...nothing more nothing less ...they do not guarantee that they are honest.


Now isn't that help! You would think that if a person fleeced someone they could be taken off just as easily as put on. But no, that would mean they would be discriminating against a thief!


----------



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

Maiden Scotland,
Thank you for the information that there is honest help out there. I will be pleased if you can offer any further information. I am a pensioner and mega bucks is a problem but I am prepared to try anything.
Mr Morris


----------



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

hyper_janice said:


> I hope you contacted the embassy and told them you were fleeced and the specifics of why so that they will take the lawyer off the approved list.
> 
> If there's going to be any progress here each individual must do their part to stop thievery, whether it is legal or otherwise.


Hi,
I agree we should all help to stop theft and I did contact the embassy to have the name removed from the list.
Mr Morris


----------

